# Trent Reznor and SAD



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

> "I'd be lying if I didn't say I didn't wake up nervous at the star of this tour," he adds. "I've always had weird social anxiety. I could walk into a room and feel like I was the guy who didn't belong there, even if it was backstage at my own show."


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... F8U511.DTL

kind of makes sense now


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

:int


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

Hikky said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone here who happens to be a fan, but seriously, what a crock... :roll
> 
> I seriously doubt this guy has ever felt out of place anywhere in his entire life.


what would give you that impression? the reason i ask is, Trent has never been much of a 'media *****', and therefore, most of what the public could know about him, comes from his music/lyrics. as a musician with SA i understand what it is like to have your biggest passion come crashing together with your biggest insecurities. although being a performer forces you to expose yourself for others to scrutinize, it is also one of the few moments of my life where 'I' have felt in control in a public/social environment. so i am just curious as to why you so easily assume that his statements regarding how 'HE' feels is a 'crock'. as a fan, you have not offended me....i don't know you, and i understand you are just stating an opinion...i am just curious as to where it came from. for the record, i have performed in front of as many as 6000 people(on multiple occasions), so i am living proof that having SA and performing publicly is possible....please elaborate a bit on your statement.

edit: i can also confirm that it is possible to feel 'out of place' backstage at your own show.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:agree 

I felt out of place at my own art exhibition. Just because someone does something deemed successful by the outside world doesn't mean they're secure within themselves. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Some people feel at ease once they are comfortable in a particular environment.

To him, playing music was his sanctuary, his safe haven.

He feels confortable on stage I am assuming. On stage, you can't even see the fans. IT's just bright projectors on you.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't doubt he struggles with SAD. Apparently he dealt with through self medication and addiction.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Hikky said:


> I wasn't implying that because he's successful, or even because he's a musician that he can't have SA. I'm not even saying that he doesn't have SA, he very well might for all I know (although I doubt it very much). But he definitely does not know what it's like to feel out of place.
> 
> You asked a question, I'll answer it. It's 'hip' to be an outcast right now. (It's a very backwards time, I know.) Not an actual outcast mind you, but a pseudo outcast; someone who does more their deal of complaining about their problems (most of which they dreamt up), all the while having plenty of friends and virtually no real problems. And generally speaking, it would seem unlikely that any of these people would have Social Anxiety Disorder, as they seem to be socially affluent people. I'd consider Trent Reznor a pseudo outcast, which is why I'm very skeptical that he has SA.
> 
> I hope I'm not sounding bitter or anything. I just think that when people have a good thing going, they should atleast recognize it and stop complaining so much. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with being successful or having friends or fitting in, I just don't think people are very appreciative of all they have. And this is frustrating for people like me who don't have very much and don't fit in.


He was talking about feeling anxious and weird in social situations. I really don't see how getting rich would take away the legitimacy of those feelings. If you're f**ked in the head you're f**ked in the head.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Man, I love Trent. From his lyrics, it seems obvious that he's dealt with social anxiety and lots of depression. I didn't know he'd been a coke addict though--that sucks, but it's great he's recovering from that and alcoholism.

Also, to whomever was saying that the stuff Trent said in that interview was a "crock", I disagree wholeheartedly, and I have to say thanks to whomever mentioned Kurt Cobain as well as Trent having anxiety, depression and other problems. It's not like popular musicians are immune from having problems, cuz changing the scenery doesn't change the situation; if anything, they're more likely to than regular joes because they're in the spotlights.

And to whomever mentioned Marilyn Manson living in New Orleans: are you sure? I thought he just lived in Los Angeles, not New Orleans (except for a brief period of time) because he hated New Orleans and mentioned hating it in his book. Was he living in N.O. when you met him, or just passing through?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Hikky said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > He was talking about feeling anxious and weird in social situations. I really don't see how getting rich would take away the legitimacy of those feelings. If you're f**ked in the head you're f**ked in the head.
> ...


Everyone's problems are significant to them, even if others think they've got nothing to complain about. I have a lot of friends, yet I always feel out of place. Even when I'm the centre of attention. Low self-worth is a strange thing.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I read somewhere that when his band members are partying at the wee hours he's actually trying to get some sleep..I dont know if thats a recent thing due to his age now or if its something he's always done, & i read it somewhere in a thread so it might not even be correct...

I could see him having SAD but of course its probably a milder form of it...there are people on this very board who post about SAD related stuff & I sometimes think- well they dont really seem to have SAD or at least not as bad as I have it...guess there's just different degrees to it...


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

mechagirl said:


> I read somewhere that when his band members are partying at the wee hours he's actually trying to get some sleep..I dont know if thats a recent thing due to his age now or if its something he's always done, & i read it somewhere in a thread so it might not even be correct...
> 
> I could see him having SAD but of course its probably a milder form of it...there are people on this very board who post about SAD related stuff & I sometimes think- well they dont really seem to have SAD or at least not as bad as I have it...guess there's just different degrees to it...


He doesn't party with the band now cuz I think he'd be too tempted to drink and whatnot.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Thought it's true it's 'in' to be an outcast right, the publicity on the subject allows famous SAers to feel comfortable enough to speak out about SA. So, it's going to be harder than that to find out who is full of it and who is really speaking from the heart.

From what I've heard about his backround, the chances are on his side that he really has SAD.


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

Have all of you really listened to all of his songs?


He's not only talented, but he describes these feelings very well.


The only problem that most people like to think he makes his problems seem larger than they are.


Thats true, but it's a SONG.

If you wrote a song on the feeling (heartfelt), it would be very, very similar to a modern-day song (with the dramatization). They are A LOT less unreal than they seem. A LOT!!!!

Just like Poetry!



We relate more to a lot of the musicians than we think, and I highly doubt he'd be the type of person to find self-pride in his issues.

I haven't, and I don't think John Davis from Korn has either (judging both by lyrics).



This guy is nearing 40 years old, I doubt he fits in with being an outcast ANYWHERE.

Saying that, listen to

"Where is Everybody?"

and

"Somewhat Damaged"


and tell me he doesn't have SAD!


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Ditto to what Dante3214 said. Also, besides the songs Dante3214 mentioned, the lyrics in "Right Where It Belongs" (last track on With Teeth) really sound like they were written by someone who has SA (or something like it), and Reznor wrote them, obviously.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> Saying that, listen to
> 
> "Where is Everybody?"
> 
> ...


which album are those songs in? I only have W/Teeth, Downward Spiral & PHM...not surprisingly WT is the one Ive liked the most cuz its the most melancholy SADish sounding to me...


----------

